# Units at Imperial Palms?



## markbernstein (Feb 28, 2011)

We'll be at Imperial Palms in April.  Since my search here hasn't turned up anything about unit recommendations, would I be right to assume that they're all pretty much the same?  Or is it worth requesting particular buildings/floors?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 28, 2011)

We stayed there a couple of years ago and don't remember the building or unit number.  We like the units and the location.


----------



## TJCNewYork (Feb 28, 2011)

Mark - With huge 3 bedroom 2 bath villas that sleep up to 10 throughout, Marriott's Imperial Palm Villas are identical in plan and furnishings.  Which villa is a matter of preference.  Villas on the first or second  floor are wonderful because the view opens up to the lagoon where the  wildlife activities during the day can be quite engaging for children of all ages.   (Turtles and ducks like to come up to the waters edge to feed.)   The  thick foliage can obscure this ground activity from the upper floors.  In the evening on clear nights, you can see and hear the fireworks at Epcot and the dancing lights from Pleasure Island/Downtown Disney from the 4th floor. 


There are a few notable exceptions that merit mention:
There is 1 handicapped villa on every floor where the guest room entrances are wider and the 2nd bath is extra-large and barrier-free to accomodate wheel chair access.  These units do not have a bathtub in the 2nd/guest bathroom.
All villas are paired around an entrance alcove, with the exception of the end units on either sides, which are not paired.
All pairs are mirror-images with the exception of the barrier-free villa, so the guest rooms and master bedroom suite will be on the left or the right; with the kitchen and living spaces on the opposite side.
The master bedroom suite and living/dining area open up to a balcony and view of a lagoon and golf course.  The units on the east side of the building are closer to the sports court and clubhouse; the units on the west side are closer to the pool.
Units on higher floors may have a glimpse of the Orlando World Center if not obscured by the trees.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 28, 2011)

I stayed at Imperial Palms more than 10 years ago and we loved the location, grounds, pool at the Orlando World Center, etc. The unit was very spacious. We had 3 grandparents, 3 young children, DH & myself. As mentioned above, all the units are in one building, 4-5 stories high. We were on the top floor.


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 1, 2011)

Lax,
TJC hit the nail on the head with an excellent description plus layout. We are here now and are on the 3rd floor and the only disappointment is that we can't see the golf course and pond because of mature foliage. (Just portions).
If I did it again...I'd ask for 1st-2nd floor.
Mike


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

suenmike32 said:


> Lax,
> TJC hit the nail on the head with an excellent description plus layout. We are here now and are on the 3rd floor and the only disappointment is that we can't see the golf course and pond because of mature foliage. (Just portions).
> If I did it again...I'd ask for 1st-2nd floor.
> Mike


I usually ask for a high floor so that is good info!  Thanks.
How is the condition of the units? 
Have the kitchens been updated (granite?)?

It is a great location and when you have a large group it is nice to all be together in the same unit (I guess that depends on who is is your group, sometimes it is probably a good idea to have separate units!).


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks, everyone, and especially TJC!  This is a big help.


----------



## TJCNewYork (Mar 1, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Have the kitchens been updated (granite?)?




Yes.  I believe Imperial Palm Villas underwent a refurbishment in 2007 that included granite countertops, tile backsplash, new appliances and accent lighting.  We booked side-by-side villas at Imperial for an extended family vacation in the Spring of 2008 in memory of a family member who passed away Christmas 2007.  As this photo at TripAdvisor illustrates, the kitchen experience is nothing short of stunning, upscale and luxurious.


----------



## calberry (Mar 1, 2011)

We traded into there a year ago Dec. with our DD, SIL, and their 1 and 3 year old.  The layout of the rooms was perfect.  The one year old had a couple of rough nights but we couldn't even hear him from the master BR.

We did not at all care that this resort was showing its age bit (heck, so am I!), it was perfect as far as room layout and location to the parks.  We would go back in a heartbeat!

Here is a slideshow I just threw together to show you the grounds;
http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/sharing/shareRedirectSwitchBoard.jsp?token=6150795130105%3A1025846141&sourceId=533754321803&cm_mmc=eMail-_-Share-_-Photos-_-Sharee

Steve


----------



## LAX Mom (Mar 1, 2011)

TJCNewYork said:


> Yes.  I believe Imperial Palm Villas underwent a refurbishment in 2007 that included granite countertops, tile backsplash, new appliances and accent lighting.


Thanks TJC, that kitchen looks great! I just wondered because I read somewhere on TUG that Sabal Palms has been recently updated. I was curious if Imperial Palms still had the original kitchens, but that is a vast improvement from what I remember during our 1997 stay. 

Thanks also to Steve for the slideshow. I enjoyed seeing the grounds & pools. Looks like they have everything in top shape!


----------



## TJCNewYork (Mar 1, 2011)

Steve - Loved the slideshow.  Amazing how a snapshot can bring back so many memories.


----------



## ladyjadegd (Jun 30, 2011)

TJC, thanks for all of the detail.  Do you or anyone on here know if the second bedroom has a Queen bed in it?  I was leaning towards staying at Sabal Palms, but as two couples going, the second bedroom/bed looked uncomfortable for a couple to share, so I'm considering just going with Imperial Palms if the second bedroom has a Queen.  I never trust those "artist renderings" when it comes to what bed is in the room!

Any info on the beds on these properties will be GREATLY appreciated.  I need to get my request in!


----------



## rsackett (Jun 30, 2011)

ladyjadegd said:


> TJC, thanks for all of the detail.  Do you or anyone on here know if the second bedroom has a Queen bed in it?  I was leaning towards staying at Sabal Palms, but as two couples going, the second bedroom/bed looked uncomfortable for a couple to share, so I'm considering just going with Imperial Palms if the second bedroom has a Queen.  I never trust those "artist renderings" when it comes to what bed is in the room!
> 
> Any info on the beds on these properties will be GREATLY appreciated.  I need to get my request in!



Here you go, from the Marriott web site:

Beds and Bedding
Maximum Occupancy: 10
Bedroom 1: 1 King
Bedroom 2: 1 Queen
Bedroom 3: 2 Twin/Single Bed(s)
Sofabeds: 2
Rollaway beds not permitted
Cribs permitted: 1
Maximum cribs/rollaway beds permitted: 1
Featherbed, and Duvet

Ray


----------



## ladyjadegd (Jun 30, 2011)

rsackett said:


> Here you go, from the Marriott web site:
> 
> Beds and Bedding
> Maximum Occupancy: 10
> ...


Wow, I'm clearly brilliant... did not find that!  haha  THANKS!!!


----------



## rsackett (Jul 1, 2011)

ladyjadegd said:


> Wow, I'm clearly brilliant... did not find that!  haha  THANKS!!!



The way I find this info is to pretend i am making a reservation, view rates, when the available room and rates come up I click on the "Room details" link.  This seem like a convoluted way to get the info and I do not know if there is an easier way to get the info.  I hope you can follow mu directions.

Ray


----------



## TJCNewYork (Jul 1, 2011)

ladyjadegd said:


> TJC, thanks for all of the detail.  Do you or anyone on here know if the second bedroom has a Queen bed in it?  I was leaning towards staying at Sabal Palms, but as two couples going, the second bedroom/bed looked uncomfortable for a couple to share, so I'm considering just going with Imperial Palms if the second bedroom has a Queen.  I never trust those "artist renderings" when it comes to what bed is in the room!
> 
> Any info on the beds on these properties will be GREATLY appreciated.  I need to get my request in!



Affirmative.  The 2nd guest bedroom at Imperial Palm has a queen bed _plus_ a queen pull-out sofabed along with private access to the guest bathroom.  As described by rsackett, the 3rd guest bedroom has double twin beds.  The other queen sofabed is located in the living/dining room.

At Sabal Palm, the newly renovated 2nd bedroom has a full size bed and a twin bed with private access to the guest bathroom.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 1, 2011)

Why have I never exchanged into Imperial Palms!  It looks gorgeous.  I love that kitchen.  The whirlpool tub looks just like Cypress Harbour's tub.  I will start watching for our dates.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 21, 2012)

Have all the units finished refurbishment.


----------



## 2Blessed (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for the info and great pictures.  I am  curious to know what you are using to trade into this 3 bedroom unit.  A one bd or a full 2 bd?


----------



## piper_chuck (Jan 21, 2012)

2Blessed said:


> thanks for the info and great pictures.  I am  curious to know what you are using to trade into this 3 bedroom unit.  A one bd or a full 2 bd?


I got one recently using a 2 bedroom unit at Cypress Harbor.


----------



## MabelP (Jan 21, 2012)

Does anyone know the last time there was a refurbishment?


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 21, 2012)

the units were undergoing a major refurbishment when my parents stayed there in september.  not sure if they're done with the whole resort yet, but the refurbished units look great!


----------



## Aviator621 (Jan 22, 2012)

2Blessed said:


> thanks for the info and great pictures.  I am  curious to know what you are using to trade into this 3 bedroom unit.  A one bd or a full 2 bd?



We were able to get a July week with a 1 bedroom, but we traded about 10 months out


----------



## MabelP (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks sb2313. I would really like to trade in now that I know they are updated.


----------

